# Maui lodging with no air conditioning



## markel (Oct 16, 2013)

Leaving the end of next week for west Maui and would like to use a timeshare week instead of booking independently. My question is what is the weather generally like the end of October/early November in regards to the "trade winds"?? I called the resort that I have on hold and was told no air conditioning and he told me that the trade winds were not blowing and it was fairly hot. Ideally, using this TS week would save some $$, but I don't want to sacrifice being comfortable. Any ideas??  Thanks, Mark


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 16, 2013)

We were there last Oct/Nov & it was beautiful with open windows. No a/c required (but be ready for the delightful roosters wake up calls! We love it!) 

Sent proudly from my Samsung S4 and Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2013)

We were on Maui, and then the Big Island, the end of August.  To us it seemed unusually hot, and humid.  I would have been very uncomfortable without a/c.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been in Maui at this time of year in both places with and without a/c. 

While I appreciate having the AC it's not much of a problem without it.  Worse case you can always take a dip in the ocean or pool. <g>

Have fun!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2013)

UWSurfer said:


> I've been in Maui at this time of year in both places with and without a/c.
> 
> While I appreciate having the AC it's not much of a problem without it.  Worse case you can always take a dip in the ocean or pool. <g>
> 
> Have fun!



I beg to disagree.  If the unit is hot, and humid, taking a dip in the pool doesn't help when you are cooking, or trying to sleep.


----------



## markel (Oct 16, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> We were there last Oct/Nov & it was beautiful with open windows. No a/c required (but be ready for the delightful roosters wake up calls! We love it!)
> 
> Sent proudly from my Samsung S4 and Tapatalk



I live in the country. Roosters are no problem for me !!


----------



## markel (Oct 16, 2013)

UWSurfer said:


> I've been in Maui at this time of year in both places with and without a/c.
> 
> While I appreciate having the AC it's not much of a problem without it.  Worse case you can always take a dip in the ocean or pool. <g>
> 
> Have fun!



My wife says BOOK IT. Then again, she sleeps with about 4 blankets on when it's hot outside. It's me that I worry about. And I can guarantee one thing. I will do whatever it takes to stay cool.   pool, ocean, or sitting in the rental car with the AC on !!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 16, 2013)

It might get a bit warm in the afternoons without A/C, but by bedtime it's generally cool enough to open the lanai doors and sleep like a baby with the sound of the surf. I'd go for it. Worst case, you have to buy a cheap box fan to move some air- that's what the tradewinds would do.

Jim


----------



## Dori (Oct 16, 2013)

We stayed at Bali Hai on Kauai during September. Our non-air-conditioned unit was very hot and uncomfortable during the day, but those wonderful tradewinds cooled things down at night. There was a free-standing fan in the closet in case we needed it.

Dori


----------



## Luanne (Oct 16, 2013)

We have stayed in units where they did not cool down at night.  And it was miserable.  I'm not sure I would stay somewhere in Hawaii that didn't have air, if it wasn't directly on the water, with a guaranteed breeze and excellent cross-ventilation in the unit.   I want to be comfortable on vacation.


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2013)

I have to have A/C too. If I don't need it fine but I need it there for
When I do need it and you don't know how the weather will be.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Oct 17, 2013)

For us late October to middle of April air conditioning is not needed and we don't use it even if it's available.  For June July August it's mandatory. Haven't been in september or early October so I can't speak for them.

Ian


----------



## kwindham (Oct 17, 2013)

Last May in Kauai we needed AC 2 afternoons out of 2 weeks.  Never been this time of year though so no suggestions other than the cheap box fan in a window.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 17, 2013)

I honestly don't think there is any one "right" answer on this.  I think it depends on:

- the people, their tolerance for heat/humidity
- the location of the unit and how much of a cross breeze it will receive


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 17, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I honestly don't think there is any one "right" answer on this.



True for pretty much any opinion-based question on TUG!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 17, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> True for pretty much any opinion-based question on TUG!



And of course we'll all happy to give our opinions.


----------

